# Editable Bible Maps?



## blhowes (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm doing a study on Paul's missionary journeys. I was wondering if anybody knows of any editable Bible maps online anywhere that I can download. I'd like to be able to modify the maps in Visio or Canvas. Something drawn as a line drawing and then saved as a pdf would probably work well (as opposed to something saved as a jpg)


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 1, 2005)

Why would anyone WANT to eat a Bible map? That just seems so...... oh. Nevermind.

Try this link. There's a bunch of free maps, I don't know if they are editable.

http://www.biblemaps.com/geography/


----------



## blhowes (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Why would anyone WANT to eat a Bible map? That just seems so...... oh. Nevermind.


 



> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Try this link. There's a bunch of free maps, I don't know if they are editable.
> 
> http://www.biblemaps.com/geography/


Thanks. With all those links, I'm sure to find something I can use.


----------

